# Hello good people! This is all new to me



## andrewfostermusic (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi there Talk Classical

My names Andrew Foster im a musician and have been playing professionally for many years now as a songwriter www.andrewfostermusic.co.uk supporting many artists touring etc.

Ive always had a vague interest in classical music and contempary classical composing for film etc I dont pretend to know anything im very much new to it all.

I wondered if you would take a few mins to listen to the attached MP3 and let me know your thoughts on it. Id like to get into composing more 

Many thanks
Andy


----------

